# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 21)



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2018)

*I'm going to change it up every so often on the QotW. This is a scenario question.
*

*A friend/co-worker of yours is interested in making woodworking his job. What questions do you ask them? Do you try to talk them out of it? Will you mentor them?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, blueglass pieces, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2018)

I would ask them the old question. How do you make a million dollars in wood working?
Start with 2 million!
Lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## steve bellinger (May 20, 2018)

Tell them to move to China and build cheap junk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 20, 2018)

I will help anyone get started in woodworking. Often if they are really serious they don't need much help before they are bit by the bug. Today with the new tech tools available in woodworking you almost need to have a engineering degree or find a place where people are willing to pay for custom woodworking. It's hard to compete when Ikea can build a chair in a couple minutes with 2 robots. If you enjoy woodworking as a hobby and you can sell some of your work great. I have 2 friends who think they are making a living in woodworking, but their wife's are school teachers. I would not try to talk anyone out of anything. They have find out on there own.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 20, 2018)

I would ask them if they were crazy!  If I were to make this a job it would take all the fun and enjoyment out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2018)

follow your passion- money will come and you will be happy doing what you are doing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2018)

I wouldn’t know how to mentor someone wanting to make a living with woodworking. Selling work to recoup some expense and making a living are two different worlds.

Although I agree with Mike’s sentiment, I don’t know that it always pans out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (May 20, 2018)

I wouldn't necessarily be that great of a mentor, I don't think. But one piece of advice I would probably give is to try and find a niche or corner of the market that isn't being covered, or isn't being covered well enough by those who are in it. This can really create a way to stand out against others who are also working within the same realm. It can also be good to be known as the guy who does one thing, but does one thing very well and is the one everyone goes to for that one thing, rather than the guy who can do a lot of things, but may not stand out as the one guy to go to for anything specific.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (May 20, 2018)

I’ll side with Mike and David. If someone has a dream of doing Woodworking as a profession, I won’t rain on the parade. l’ll assume they’ve done their homework and have a particular niche picked out. Don’t want them to be in the “could’a should’a mode” because of me.
As for me mentoring a wannabe pro..... Nope! For me this is a way to chillax. Have found that it becomes _not fun _when there is a deadline. However that being said,I do help folks wanting to learn some about turning. I do happen to make things that people want, so the tool/vacation fund gets healthier.
I also have patients who do Woodworking as their avocation— it’s an up/down job— sometimes a ways inbetween paychecks—_None _getting rich $wise, but are rich with friends. In the end — I’d say do what makes you happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I wouldn’t know how to mentor someone wanting to make a living with woodworking. Selling work to recoup some expense and making a living are two different worlds.
> 
> Although I agree with Mike’s sentiment, I don’t know that it always pans out.



Over 90% of biz do not last 5 yrs. If you looked at the odds, you would not do it. Then again most figure they are the 10 %. 
I know people with lots of money that are miserable in a job they hate. I also know people that are poor, following their passion and are happy. You only get one ride, make it a good one and be happy is my advice. Worth what ya paid for it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 20, 2018)

I'd tell them to go talk to @Tony and figure out how to get a Moderator's job; it pays better!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Hill (May 20, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 147468


I’m your huckleberry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lonewolf (May 20, 2018)

I would not encourage them. But if they really had their mind set. I would gladly give lessons on how to live ver,very frugally. There will be times you can't afford beans to go with your rice. It's a satisfying career but many sacrifices are required. I did it but not sure I would do it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2018)

I would encourage them. I know i had plenty of naysayers. Many said you will be bankrupt in a year.... thanks for the advice. Positive was few and far between. Contracting is a blood thirsty biz. 2 of of my competitors were amongst the bankrupt in a year group. I was lucky , spent my whole life going to beat of my own drum. My advice is do not listen to the negative vibes. Shut out the noise and listen to your own inner self, if it says yes, go for it. Oh the 2 competitors , they were right  it is a tough biz, in my 3rd year they went under and i bought all their equipment. Needed it, I had become my suppliers 3rd best customer. And they were based in seattle..... lasted 25 yrs and quit on my own terms. Verdict is probably still out on me though......

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Robert Baccus (May 28, 2018)

Going into woodworking is like going into Forestry--self-induced poverty but I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2018)

Why
Yes
No

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

